# debadging the bionic



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone know if the outer front shell of the bionic is really metal our just painted plastic. I want to take the verizon logo off but won't use a solvent like mek unless it is really metal instead of plastic


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

feels like plastic.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything it's painted metal.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I wanna say it's plastic, but it feels incredibly smooth like metal


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone bricks the device or something where it's damaged and they're getting a warranty replacement, they should... *gasp* key scratch the area and see for sure.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Wanted to know if the bezel part was metal?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DRLyman (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember reading on the Crackberry forums a year or so ago that people were removing the AT&T logo from their Torches by using a penny. For some reason it was always stressed to use a penny, but I don't remember why that was. Everyone who tried it said it worked and left no scratches at all. Don't know if it would be the same with the Bionic or not, though...


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

DRLyman said:


> I remember reading on the Crackberry forums a year or so ago that people were removing the AT&T logo from their Torches by using a penny. For some reason it was always stressed to use a penny, but I don't remember why that was. Everyone who tried it said it worked and left no scratches at all. Don't know if it would be the same with the Bionic or not, though...


I just tried this method with the penny and it does the trick...not a single scratch either....i'm impressed...:grin3:


----------



## DRLyman (Sep 17, 2011)

That's good to know. Glad it worked for you. I bet there's going to be a lot of debadged Bionics here very shortly 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

Verizon no more...=P


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you write the tutorial up, id like to share this.


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

b16 said:


> Can you write the tutorial up, id like to share this.


Walk around the mall/parking lot/look under your couch, find a penny, place penny heads down (this is VERY important lol), gently rub back and forth for 10-15 secs and PRESTO, you now have a SEXY Bionic


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Does it matter what year the penny is?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> Does it matter what year the penny is?


Pre-1982 works best


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

so the cover is metal?


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

chefb said:


> so the cover is metal?


Actually No, its some kind of hard plastic with what looks like some kind of enameling on it. I know this weird but, take your teeth and kinda rub on it...lol


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey I just tried it and it works. Thank you


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

"Spazzymz said:


> Does it matter what year the penny is?


The ones from 2012 work best


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

not sure why a penny is recommended, but it works.

thanks guys


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am dying for a write up, I have a droid 3, its not coming off.


----------



## DRLyman (Sep 17, 2011)

b16 said:


> I am dying for a write up, I have a droid 3, its not coming off.


You just scratch it off with a penny like you would a lottery ticket, although with a little more care. I think the reason yours isn't coming off is because it's printed on a different material on the Droid 3. The Bionic looks like a shiny metal that it's printed on. It's kinda like chrome, but darker in color.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

DRLyman said:


> You just scratch it off with a penny like you would a lottery ticket, although with a little more care. I think the reason yours isn't coming off is because it's printed on a different material on the Droid 3. The Bionic looks like a shiny metal that it's printed on. It's kinda like chrome, but darker in color.


Yeah I think its the same, but you use the edge?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

How much pressure is required? Its not scratching the shiny black chrome-ish, the vzw badge itself just stays there.


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

b16 said:


> Yeah I think its the same, but you use the edge?


That's what i used was the edge about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This thing is not coming off. Damn it.


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

Works perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

for anyone having trouble put enough pressure on it so that you think you may scratch it.. but it wont.. just takes it off nice and easy.. use the edge of the penny. nice job whoever figured this out


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

You can lay it down and have more surface area to use or just use it at a 45* angle.

I tried scratching it pretty hard and it didn't seem to do anything bad.


----------



## MrSpeed3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just removed it of mine....looks good. Thanks for the tip.
View attachment 2690


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sick! Thanks brothers and sisters!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Reached in the ash tray and pulled out a penny while driving and did it one handed. Looks flawless.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldnt think it would. but would this avoid the warrenty? The reason why i ask. is my battery is terrible. like 4 hours and dead. so im probably going to get a replacment. but i want to try this. lol


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> I wouldnt think it would. but would this avoid the warrenty? The reason why i ask. is my battery is terrible. like 4 hours and dead. so im probably going to get a replacment. but i want to try this. lol


I wouldn't just yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I wouldn't just yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. I just rain the tbh app i read that after running it and debloating that it would help the battery life. so I just tryed it and see. if not ima put it all back and unroot and send it back.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

0mie said:


> walk around the mall/parking lot/look under your couch, find a penny, place penny heads down (this is very important lol), gently rub back and forth for 10-15 secs and presto, you now have a sexy bionic


lmao!!!


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> I wouldnt think it would. but would this avoid the warrenty? The reason why i ask. is my battery is terrible. like 4 hours and dead. so im probably going to get a replacment. but i want to try this. lol


This is my worry as well. No problems now but in a few weeks or months if i do have a problem i dont want this to be something that would void my warranty. I really wanna do it though.:tongue3: thoughts anyone? Do we have a verizon rep around?


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Its the oil in my hands that rubbed it off, i swear, thats my story and am sticking to it, so there.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Honestly, most reps probably wouldn't even notice unless you pointed it out.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I wasn't planning to do this. After coming back from a beer run and emptying my pockets on the table, i started watching the saints game this afternoon. I noticed a penny on the table from my pocket change, and remembered this thread. I never imagined removing such a small logo could make my phone look that much better. Thank you!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

0mie said:


> Verizon no more...=P


Wow, you dirty hackers ;D. I'm impressed haha.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I too was mulling this over reaching in my pocket and coming out with a penny was the last straw

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

View attachment 3891
View attachment 3891


So seems like some people aren't a fan of the Verizon logo on the bottom right side of the phone. The solution is pretty simple. Just take a penny and it'll easily come off without scratching up your Bionic.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Repost...


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Threads merged


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you, Sorry didnt mean to double post. I checked and i didnt see the first post. its all good.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I just decided to debadge mine today. Looks much better now.


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Sadly the shiny metal bottom is plastic, I haven't even gotten to remove the Verizon and the paint is chipped, I haven't dropped it or anything, kinda weird. Its a real thin layer of something or other, but its not metal.


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Works perfect barely had to put any pressure. Go slow and take ur time. You can almost still see the logo in certain lights

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Worked great for me, thank you.


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> Sadly the shiny metal bottom is plastic, I haven't even gotten to remove the Verizon and the paint is chipped, I haven't dropped it or anything, kinda weird. Its a real thin layer of something or other, but its not metal.


Yea, mine is the same. Can still see it somewhat.


----------

